
What I Learned from Four Years Working at McDonalds - MarlonPro
https://medium.com/@katenorquay/what-i-learned-from-4-years-working-at-mcdonalds-f278ad27faee#.y4c4gegw3
======
everyone
This is something that ought to realised more. I'd go further in fact, at
least working in McDonalds you are providing people with real tangible food,
compared to the legions of bullshit jobs; corporate lawyers, middle managers
hr people and so on who essentially do nothing, only pointless busy work.

